# AKC Rally Novice video pilot program



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The AKC is joining several other organizations in offering a video titling option. So far, it's only for Rally Novice, but it runs through the end of the year. AKC Rally® Novice Virtual Pilot Program – American Kennel Club

The Facebook group Cyber Dog Sports has information on both temporary online options as well as organizations that offer either only online or online and in-person options. Cyber Dog Sports


----------

